# All About DTH in INDIA(DISHTV/TATASKY/DD DTH/RELIANCE/SUN DTH/AIRTEL DTH)



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 2, 2007)

Guys i have seen everything about laptops to gadgets..so planned to start a thread regarding the next BIG thing..DTH

Can we start with some updates..

DISHTV has changed to NSS5 satelite yesterday by 10 pm

And the have said that DD and some FTA(Free To Air ) channels which were in the previous INSAT satellite might be not available for few days..

ok..can i ask ..is there a person on this forum who knows how to add FTA channels or radios to the dishtv...

(NOTE:MODs can u make this sticky as DTH usage and no of players is increasing like SUN,RELIANCE,AIRTEL going to enter this arena...)
________________________________________________________________________________________________________



*www.hindustantimes.com/StoryPage/StoryPage.aspx?id=e246271a-5fd9-4a91-bbe4-d3036b53752c

Anil Ambani group firm Reliance Bluemagic on Thursday became the fourth private player to secure a licence to offer direct-to-home (DTH) services and plans to start operations by the fourth quarter of this year.

An agreement to this effect was signed by Reliance Anil Dhirubhai Ambani Group (R-ADAG) President A N Sethuraman and Ministry of Information and Broadcasting Director Arvind Kumar.

According to sources, Reliance Bluemagic (RB) plans to start the DTH service by this year-end.

With this, RB becomes the fourth private player after Dish TV, Tata Sky and Sun TV to have secured a licence to operate in the fast-growing DTH segment.

RB's foray into DTH is a part of the ambitious plans by ADAG to expand in the media and entertainment business, where it has started a slew of services.

In the big-screen entertainment, group company Adlabs plans to have 125 screens across India by September.

In the FM Radio segment, the group has got a licence to operate in 40 cities across India and has already made 17 of them operational. It runs FM channels under the brand Big FM.

Recently, the group picked up a stake in TV Today and made an open offer to acquire up to 35 per cent in the media house, which runs leading Hindi channel Aaj Tak, Tej and the English news channel Headlines Today. It also has stakes in NDTV, Zee Enterprises and UTV Software.

ADAG had also planned to bombard the Internet medium with different services such as Zapak.Com, the gaming portal where it would invest 100 million dollars. Bigadda, a social networking site is currently in the testing phase.
________________________________________________________________________________________________________
February 22, 2007 

*www.indiaenews.com/business/20070222/40490.htm

Kalanidhi Maran's Sun TV has secured the government's nod to induct 20 percent foreign equity worth $150 million in its direct-to-home (DTH) arm, it was announced Thursday.

*************************
February 20, 2007 

*us.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k7/feb/feb256.htm

It is learnt that Isro agreed to the demand for Sun for transponders after the failure of the Insat-4C last year. However, Isro has given the option to Sun to take transponders on a foreign satellite with the help of the space agency, since Insat 4B was meant for DD Direct..

April 13, 2007

*www.business-standard.com/common/storypage_c_online.php?leftnm=11&bKeyFlag=IN&auton o=22363

TataSky-Sun Row: SC refuses relief to TataSky

The Supreme Court today refused to give any interim relief to DTH operator TataSky, which has challenged the stay granted by Madras High Court in a case pertaining to sharing of signals by broadcaster Sun TV.

A bench comprising Justice B N Agarwal and Justice P P Noalekar declined any interim relief to TataSky, and posted the matter for hearing on April 27


April 13, 2007

*www.satnews.com/stories2007/4288/

Insat 4B Now Operational

A month after its ride into space aboard an Ariane 5, the Insat 4B satellite is now fully operational and will soon begin broadcasting direct-to-home (DTH) programming to India’s massive DTH market.  


Sun Direct is expected to start operations next week, mainly for the south market, as it has received transponder space and is currently testing its infrastructure. 

India set to overtake Japan in DTH
*www.financialexpress.com/fe_full_story.php?content_id=161764

Anybody hear anything about it? Anybody getting any test signals on Insat4B. Satcodx3 is still showing old signal.


April 27, 2007

SC dismisses TataSky plea in Sun TV channels case

*www.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k7/apr/apr394.php

The Supreme Court today dismissed the special leave petition filed by TataSky in the case against Sun TV, stating that since the Madras High Court has taken cognizance of the matter and issued notice to TataSky, the SLP could not be allowed.
.
.
The next hearing of the case on the modification application is slated for May 1 and for the final hearing TDSAT has already fixed the date as May 11.

dos anyone have idea about changing the Transponder  in dish tv??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 2, 2007)

^^Thanx dude for clubbing all the info..
Really helpful...
Hope you didnt copy whole of it from somewhere....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 2, 2007)

anyway we all haveto copy it from some where ...
we are not reporters... to collect news..
it was taken from some threads of satellites.co.uk
i will be honest on my part..
should this thread become "STICKY"??

» dish Welcome
Movies:Zee Cinema,Max,Star Gold
Kids:Cartoon Network
Fashion:Zee Trendz,Fashion TV
Sports:ESPN,Star Sports,Zee Sports,Ten Sports
News:Zee News,CNN,Total TV,BBC,Sahara Samay,NDTV India,
Infotainment:Animal Planet,Discovery ,National Geographic,Voyages TV,
Music:Zee Music,ETC ,B4U Music,MTV Music



Hindi Entertainment:Zee TV,Star Plus,Star One ,Zee Smile,Sony,Play TV,Sab,Star Utsav,
Religious Entertainment:Zee Jagran,Sanskar,Aastha,

International:TV5 Asia (French)

Regional Entertainment
ETC Punjabi
NE TV
SS Music
AsiaNet
ETV Marathi


» dish Plus
Cinema Plus:HBO,Zee Studio,TCM,PIX,AXN,MGM,Star Movies,

Music Plus
VH1
Channel V

Kids Plus
Pogo
Animax
Nick
Boomerang
Toon Disney
Disney Channel
Hungama
		Entertainment Plus
Zoom
Zone Reality 
Zee Cafe
Travel & Living
Star World
The History Channel

» dish Bioscope
Break - Free Hindi Movies
Zee Premier
Zee Action
Zee Classic

 » dish News
Business & News
Zee Business
CNBC Aawaz
CNBC TV 18
CNN IBN
NDTV 24X7
Star News
Times Now

 » dish Welcome Regional - complete your welcome bouquet by picking any one
dish Hindi/Punjabi

Sahara One
Filmy
Zee Punjabi
ETV - Rajasthan
ETV - UP
ETV - Bihar
ETV - Urdu
Sahara Samay
Janmat
Sahara UP
		dish Gujarati

Zee Gujarati
ETV - Gujarati
ETV - Urdu
		dish Oriya

ETV - Oriya
ETV - Urdu
ETV - Bihar

NDTV India


dish Tamil/Malayalam

Asianet News 
Jeevan TV
NDTV 24x7
ETV - Urdu
Indiavision
Star Vijay
Amrita TV
dish Bangla

Zee Bangla
ETV - Bangla
24 Ghante
ETV - Bihar


dish Marathi
Zee Marathi
ETV - Urdu
24 Taas
Mi marathi



dish Telugu

Zee Telugu
ETV - Telugu
MAA TV
ETV - Urdu
ETV2 Telugu News
NDTV 24x7

dish Kannada
ETV - Kannada
Zee Kannada
ETV - Urdu
NDTV 24x7

» Channels available as part of the Free-to-Air DD DTH Service
DD1
DD India
DD News
DD Sports
DD Lok Sabha
DD Rajya Sabha
DD Kashir
DD Punjabi
DD Bharathi
DD Sapthagiri
DD Bangla
DD North East
DD Gujarati
DD Sahyadri (Marathi)
DD Oriya
DD Chandana (Kannada)
DD Podigai (Tamil)
DD Malayalam
DD Gyandarshan
Aaj Tak
Jain TV
Headlines Today
MH1 Music
Sun News
Sun TV
TV 9 (Telugu)
Kairali (Malayalam)
Akash Bangla
Jaya TV

 » Audio Channels
Punjab Radio
AIR VBS
AIR Telugu
AIR Marathi
		AIR Tamil
AIR Gujarati
FM Rainbow
Om Shanti
		AIR Kannada
AIR Bangla
AIR Hindi
RA ELP
		AIR NE
AIR Punjabi
FM Gold
RA FLP

these r the package .. ucan get it for 300+TAXES in dishtv...

for more details *www.dishtvindia.in/static/packDishmaxi.asp


----------



## sourav (Jun 3, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> ok..can i ask ..is there a person on this forum who knows how to add FTA channels or radios to the dishtv...



OK please visit the site lyngsat.com to get the place where satellite is located. (latitude and longitude wise). 

How much i know about satellites that u have to point the dish of of your DTH towards the satellite (it's not easy, better call an expert). So that you can get some channels. (I was googling, when i found that one has found four free to air foreign satellites from gujarat).

N.B.: I don't know clearly about this.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 3, 2007)

thnks sourav for the info..
i have dishtv dsih only..and i have tried to edit home transponder but cant add new tp..have any idea

well for the latest news...

Self-Regulatory content code in final stages 

Well for Adult lovers there is good news for you and more good for DTH players. Check this story which give you better idea.

The Committee constituted by the information and broadcasting ministry more than two years earlier to draw up a content code for broadcasters today concluded its work, but it will be some time before a final shape is given to its recommendations or implemented. 


The Committee, headed by I&B secretary Asha Swarup had a final meeting today. There was general agreement on the Code drawn up by the Committee when her predecessor S K Arora was heading it, but some members made further suggestions.

In view of some strong views expressed by the members, it was decided to give them time till 15 June, to submit their proposals and amendments to the Code which will then be given a final shape by the ministry.

There was also some discussion on a suggestion that the category ‘U/A’ (Under the Supervision of an Adult) should be merged in the category ‘U’ (Universal) as far as certification of films was concerned. However, she said that the majority opinion was that this should remain a separate category, particularly as far as television goes.


Under the Code, the proposal is that films certified as ‘U’ or ‘S’ (Specialized) can be telecast at any time. Films certified as ‘U/A’ can be shown between 2000 hrs and 16:00 hrs, while films for ‘A’ (adult) audiences should only be telecast between 23:00 hrs to 04:00 hrs.

About 3.2 million direct-to-home (DTH) subscribers could get access to adult contents on their television if the adult time band (11 pm to 5 am) proposed by the government under the new programme and advertising code for the broadcasters is implemented. 

This move may also allow a host of international channels with adult contents on DTH platforms. 

Read Whole story at:
*us.indiantelevision.com/headlines/y2k7/june/june2.php
*www.business-standard.com/iceworld/storypage.php?leftnm=lmnu9&subLeft=&autono=286374&tab=r


----------



## techahead (Nov 4, 2008)

*Airtel Digital TV *

It's time to live life the grand way! With wide variety of programs and DVD quality picture and sound, you will now come home to magic.

- Single remote for TV and set top box. 
- World Space radio 
- +175 channels 
- Interactive smart look 
- Movie on demand 
- Interactive applications
- MPEG4 technology

Now here is how to get Airtel Digital TV home!

1. Visit your nearest Airtel Digital V outlet and pay one time activation charge to buy the activation kit.

2. Call customer care at : 1800 102 8080 and schedule the installation.In best conditions this will be done in 72 hrs.

3. While you schedule the installation also decide and confirm the subscription you are interested in.

4. Recharge your account by visiting your nearest Airtel Digital TV outlet or visit www.airtel.in/digitaltv to recharge online.

What are you waiting for? It's time to indulge in the magic of entertainment!

*Visit: www.airtel.in/digitaltv*


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

Mods, 
Please merge this thread (*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101117) with this as well.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 20, 2008)

*www.sundirect.in/images/inner-logo.gif

_*Sun DTH to go national by Nov end*_

NEW DELHI: Sun Direct Pvt Ltd, an 80:20 joint venture between the Maran family and Malaysia’s Astro for offering direct-to-home (DTH) broadcasting service, plans to go national by November end. Launched in Delhi on Wednesday, Sun DTH was predominantly a South-based service till recently, and subsequently reached Punjab, Haryana, Rajasthan, Himachal Pradesh and Gujarat.

Tony D’Silva, chief operating officer, Sun Direct told DNA Money that the company’s current DTH subscriber base of 1.7 million is expected to touch 3 million by the end of March 2009. Has Sun hurried up its national plan because of the surge in competition in the DTH space? D’Silva said, “No, actually, our plan got delayed because of the huge demand in the South.”

While the marketing budget for the current fiscal is around Rs 150 crore, there’s an additional cost of around Rs 1,200 crore for providing set-top boxes and dishes free to its subscribers. Under the introductory offer, a Sun subscriber pays Rs 1,999 towards 10 months of subscription fee and installation charges for a basic package of 130 channels. The add-on packages will be charged at Rs 10 to Rs 115 per month. 

Sun Direct wants to offer high-definition television (HDTV) to its premium customers as soon as broadcasters get approval for the same. Currently, there are no HDTV channels in India, and at least three broadcasters are learnt to have applied to the government for licence to offer HDTV content. Discovery, National Geographic Channel and some sports channels have applied for HDTV licence, it is believed.

Even as this DTH venture claims to have most channel bouquets, sports biggies such as ESPN and Star Sports are absent on the platform over pricing issues. Sun Direct is contemplating to move the telecom dispute tribunal (TDSAT) against these two sports channels if the issue is not resolved within a month.


----------



## tejasgsh (Aug 12, 2009)

Any idea on how do various DTH providers provide services on ACTIVE (like Shaadi, Monster, Yatra on DishTV, etc)?
DO they have public API's that can be used for programming and presenting the contents on DTH?

Best Regards,
Tejas


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 12, 2009)

Why do you people dig up old old threads?


----------

